# Doesn't Like To Be Pet



## Christine1125 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a one year old german shepherd. He's very well trained and has been obedience trained by a k9 officer. He's an amazing dog and will do anything for me and my husband. However he is not comfortable with other people petting him. Even people he has known and grown up with. If my brother for example tries to approach and pet him, bryce will put his hair up and growl and move away. My husband and I can literally do anything to him without any kind of aggression. Bryce will go up to everyone with toys and wants to play. But if people try to pet him, he growls and moves away. Is there anything I can do to correct this behavior? I will be seeing the trainer about it but I am seeking other advice as well. We've said NO to the growl and have had him sit and the people calmly pet him while praising him and offering treats and toys. He will sit still for that without aggression but you can tell he is very uncomfortable


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

See the trainer, until then don't force him to be petted by others. Forcing him to accept attention from others may end up with someone getting bit. It's best to have the trainer evaluate your situation and go from there.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I have read that it is bad to reprimand for growling because it will lead to the dog not warning before a bite He is doing everyone a favor at the moment by letting them know he doesn't like it and if pushed he may bite. Definitely talk to your trainer before continuing to do anything IMHO.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so why do other people have to pet the dog?

"had him sit and the people calmly pet him while praising him and offering treats and toys. He will sit still for that without aggression but you can tell he is very uncomfortable "

so don't do it . Look at it from the dog's perspective.
We as a species are tactile . We like to touch . 
This may be too close for comfort , those people are in his space . The stroking may be too stimulating for him. 

He doesn't charge people does he? He tries to back away . Maybe he can't handle social stress -- so you respect this and manage him and the environment so that it works for everyone.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

carmspack said:


> so why do other people have to pet the dog?
> 
> "had him sit and the people calmly pet him while praising him and offering treats and toys. He will sit still for that without aggression but you can tell he is very uncomfortable "
> 
> ...


^^^ This exactly.

My puppy hates being touched by strangers, so we don't let strangers touch him. He is very affectionate with us. Not letting strangers invade his space isn't taking anything away from him... well, except for stress.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Christine1125 said:


> He will sit still for that without aggression but you can tell he is very uncomfortable


Why put him in situations where he's clearly uncomfortable? He's fine with you and your husband, he'll go up to other people to solicit play…..if it were me, I'd make sure that people understand he likes to play but doesn't like to be petted, and only allow those who will follow instructions access to him. 

Continuing to force him to submit to being touched when he doesn't enjoy it is likely to backfire in a bad way. And the thing is, when it happens, it will happen fast. Right now he's sending out warnings. You should heed them. If you take away his option to move away, and punish (and consequently, suppress) the growl, and he'll have no choice but to escalate to the next step, which is a bite.

He may never learn to like it, but he may learn to trust other people, such as your brother, who spend enough time with him doing things he actually does enjoy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You could always get him one of these. Amazon.com : Caution Do Not Pet Dog Collar - Size Large : Other Products : Pet Supplies


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Loneforce said:


> You could always get him one of these.


The picture is a little big but yes! 

Very few have pet Rocky! It's better for everyone! He does not much care for people. In any case, it's a GSD, not a Lab!

A dog has to be safe around people, not like them! And Rocky has zero issues with the vet or the staff there!

See "Who pets my puppy or dog" only the walk part is important!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

wow it is a little big. Sorry I thought I made it smaller. Must be this windows 10


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my male never wanted hands on him that he didn't know...he tolerated it, but was clearly not into it. 
I believe many GSD's are the same, unless they have a relationship with someone, why would they want that persons scent on them? Instinct is mostly scent first, and when someone is putting hands on a dog, it really does invade their bubble. Some could care less, but others that are over-thinking, may not want that 'violation'. 
Maturity mellows it out, after 'they've been there done that' so often, it no longer matters.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree with the other comments. Kyleigh doesn't like random people coming up to her at all ... she doesn't growl or anything but she certainly doesn't make herself look inviting (i.e. no tail wagging, looking all pretty and begging for attention)

When I have people over she will go over to sniff them and recognize who they are and then leaves them alone. 

I live with my dad, and him and I can do anything with her ... BUT she still isn't a cuddle bug with either one of us. 

I can hug her, but she tolerates it ... my dad can call her on his lap - but that only lasts about 10 seconds and then she's back on the floor. 

You don't have a lab LOL you have a GSD, and they are known for being aloof and standoffish towards people that are not in their family


----------



## Christine1125 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! I totally understand you guys and I'm just gonna start explaining to people he doesn't like to be pet. It's just strange bc he always enjoyed it as a little puppy but now that he's a little over a year old he's become way more alert and judgemental. Most people he loves and if he doesnt want to be pet he'll just walk away and bring them a toy like "no play with me instead!" But then there are a few people he just wants nothing to do with. It's strange bc one of them is my brother who has been around since day 1 and has always been kind to him, played with him, etc. It's just something new- it's almost a fear he has against him. He wont let my brother get close to him without the awkward stance and little growl. They've never been alone so I know he never mistreated him. I wanted to try positive encounters with treats and toys with my brother but it seems maybe I should just tell him to give him space.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Does your brother try really hard to make him like him? Is he super nice and stuff? It sounds weird but sometimes the opposite works to win them over because the extra attention can feel scary for some dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Your brother may have done something inadvertently that your pup associated with negatively. Dropping something, slam a door, etc..


----------



## Christine1125 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hmmmm my brother used to mow my lawn. Bryce rarely ever saw this but maybe the couple times he did it scared him?


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I hate to be touched. When it's forced on me, especially by people I don't know well, my immediate desire is to punch them in their face. I don't, because I have manners and can speak, but it doesn't mean that I don't want to do it. Why others feel like they can force their affection on anyone, human or animal, is beyond me. 

I've had people say "I'll warn you, I'm a hugger (or kisser, way worse IMHO)" and my response is "Well I'm not, don't be surprised to get a bad reaction out of me if you insist on hugging/kissing me."

Essentially, your dog is warning them he doesn't like their affection. Why would you allow it? Let alone force it? There is NOTHING wrong with a dog that does not want affection. Get the collar, tell people he doesn't like to be pet, and move on.


----------



## Ceez201 (Jul 3, 2015)

My 5 month old girl doesn't like people coming up to her or touching her at all. She's reactive to that and it's a work in progress. I don't need her to be outgoing, but I would prefer she didn't react the way she does. 

It's hard when you have a beautiful puppy and people constantly want to interact with her. A lot of people have no idea how to approach a strange dog and I have even had kids just wander right up to her from behind. 

My girl is a total pack dog, she doesn't care for anyone outside of my home.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

If your brother has tried to pet him and make him like him, your dog is likely suspicious as to why he is acting so weird and wanting to be near him all the time. Which has probably made your brother try harder, which makes the dog more suspicious. Like someone said, these are not labs. They are smart, thinking dogs that are supposed to be aloof. 
My rescue gsd is friendly as can be, so long as you treat him like a dog. Let him come to you and pet him normally. I have to warn people not to baby talk him, as soon as the 'what a beautiful dog, can I pet him' starts and people are staring at him and crouching down and cooing he gets suspicious and will not go to them. In public I just tell people they can't pet him. Yes, he looks like a nice dog, yes he is wagging his tail, no I don't care how much you love german shepherds. It is stressful to me and the dog the way most people react to dogs so no one can pet him in public. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am going to disagree a bit here. This is not normal behavior. Stiffening and growling and getting away from a person who the dogs has known his whole life, is not normal. This is not a stranger(still not normal then), this a family member who the pup has known forever. 

Yes, I don't believe in forcing an interaction. But this dog is not showing disinterest, he is showing clear discomfort and fear. Very different things. 

My girl Lena is very aloof with most people. By aloof, she walks away. She ignores people. She does not act scared and defensive. 

Certainly don't allow your brother to interact with the dog, but get a trainer or behavioralist and have the dog evaluated cause this is not normal aloofness associated with the breed.


----------



## Christine1125 (Jan 4, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> I am going to disagree a bit here. This is not normal behavior. Stiffening and growling and getting away from a person who the dogs has known his whole life, is not normal. This is not a stranger(still not normal then), this a family member who the pup has known forever.
> 
> Yes, I don't believe in forcing an interaction. But this dog is not showing disinterest, he is showing clear discomfort and fear. Very different things.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this post! I do not let strangers pet my dog. I am not one to let any person or dog I do not know approach my german shepherd. However my concern is with my brother who has known him and is around often. It's a new behavior towards him which is concerning. He does not smother my dog but bryce doesn't even want to walk near him. I will be having the trainer over next week. Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Does your brother take meds or drink, something that may change his scent to alert your dog to be on guard? Subtle body language on your brothers part....I agree it isn't 'normal' though clearly there is something that your dog senses.

Please update this thread as you work with the trainer, I'm interested in hearing the outcome.


----------



## Christine1125 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks guys! My brother was just diagnosed with celiacs disease but he's not on meds. He hasn't been feeling well but idk if that would trigger a 'fear' from bryce


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

Christine1125 said:


> I have a one year old german shepherd. He's very well trained and has been obedience trained by a k9 officer. He's an amazing dog and will do anything for me and my husband. However he is not comfortable with other people petting him. Even people he has known and grown up with. If my brother for example tries to approach and pet him, bryce will put his hair up and growl and move away. My husband and I can literally do anything to him without any kind of aggression. Bryce will go up to everyone with toys and wants to play. But if people try to pet him, he growls and moves away. Is there anything I can do to correct this behavior? I will be seeing the trainer about it but I am seeking other advice as well. We've said NO to the growl and have had him sit and the people calmly pet him while praising him and offering treats and toys. He will sit still for that without aggression but you can tell he is very uncomfortable


There is a whole sticky on this subject...well worth your time for a quick browse.

As for your specific situation, I think its important to warn or caution strangers on how your dog behaves and reacts. Honestly, it is not uncommon at all for GSD's to be wary or even somewhat guarded with total strangers...so your dog not liking to be pet is perfectly normal.

You obviously want to make sure that the situation doesn't escalate into the dog trying to protect itself (through biting and other means).

As for your brother, I would make an effort to introduce your dog to family, friends and even people you meet on walks. Once proper introductions have been made, there should be no issue with other people petting your dog. Treats, obedience, and trust (your dog needs to trust that you have control of the situation or he will try to take control himself) will all go a long way in making your dog more comfortable with strangers or new people. If your dog does have 'issues' with other people, after introductions have been made, then you have a problem, and I would look into finding a GSD-specific trainer to help you through the socializing process.


----------

